# Sick or injured fish....



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

The female sunshine peacock has a white eye and it looks like it is stiking out with a white dot in the center. I was wondering if this was an injury where maybe she ran into some rocks or is it a decease of some sort.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

COuld it have maybe been picked on by another fish?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

that is what I was wondering, they do chase her around a lot. Earlier I found her hiding in a very tight spot and I thought she was dead. I got a rod and pushed her out and she was still alive. She as been staying against teh back of the tank with her bad eye toward the back glass and trying to keep an eye out for others with her good eye.


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

Move things around, make more hiding spots for your fish,are most of your fish males??? try and pair the more agressive ones up. If you can move your injured fish out of there.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

well her eye is almost back to normal and she is swimming and acting like she use to.


----------

